# I need emotional help for Cookie's adoption.



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have had trouble, emotionally, with Cookie's adoption. The woman that wanted her told me she wanted her as a surprise for her great granddaughter who she babysits. I assumed my foster baby Cookie was going to be a gift to the 8 year old. No, it turns out the 84 year old granny was adopting Cookie for her own. Had I known this I don't think I would have given her my baby girl.

The problem happened when the bad weather set in. It was quite a problem for granny to leave the house to do the meet and greet where more info would have been exchanged and talking to her by phone had it's difficulties because of her hearing. The problem of WHO Cookie was going to be living with was not brought up until the actual adoption happened.

I'm kind of heartbroken that she took Cookie at her age. I hate to be biased against the elderly but what if something happens to her? Cooking is only a few months old and I just adore that girl. At 84 she can lose her memory and forget to feed her. Part of me feels like I made an awful mistake.

I'm just commiserating here. I can't do anything about it or take it back. I have written her granddaughter and told her that I would gladly take Cookie back at any time but she never responded. I love that kitten so much.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That's a hard one, Marcia. I hope the grand-daughter gets back in touch with you. Maybe it would be worth getting in touch with the woman herself as well. My parents both lived past that age and were exemplary pet owners to the end and then I took their pets over when they died so it may not be as bad as you think - neither of them ever forgot about any animal needs (at the point my father died that was dog, cat and horses). Hope you are kept in the loop.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

that's a tough one. I totally see where you are coming from and while the lady is in fine health now, things do happen. My dad is a very fit and alert 80 year old but he refused the idea of taking even an older cat because he said if anything happened to him he would feel awful that the cat had to move home even to us. I hope the grand daughter gets in touch and also knows what's the plan is. If the lady took a turn for the worse


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Aw, that's too bad. What was she even thinking? I myself gave pause to adopting kittens at my age of 60. I know my dd's will love and care for them though so I went ahead. And DH is only 55.

I hope she gets back to you, either the grandmother or granddaughter. Do you require they return cats to the shelter if giving them up?


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwww  that's all you can do marcia. They have your number...and if anything should happen I'm sure they will call you. Maybe you can check in evert now and then by phone?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Is there any way you could contact the woman's family? Maybe talk to them and tell them that if anything happens to grandma and she can't take care of Cookie that you will take her back. I really hope everything turns out good for all involved. I know how much you love your foster babies.


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

this is a tough one but wasn't there the name of the person and physical address that would be the new owner? If it's under the old lady's name then it would be a little hard to dispute, but there is also a home visit from the adopting agency to visit the home and see the living quarters and how the cat is being treated and the agency do have the right to remove the cat if they think this would not work out.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG Marcia! 
I can understand your concern for Cookie's health and well-being...
I hope you have her address and phone number...and can stay in contact...
(((HUGS)))
S.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Our local shelters and rescue's won't adopt to a third party. For example a grandmother adopting for a grand child. They would have to come in as a family. She may be able to fill out the papers but they would talk to the parents to clear it with them.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Marcia, that is a hard one  I don't blame you for feeling bad about this. I hope they stay in touch with you. You mentioned that she had a hard time getting out when the weather was bad. Perhaps you could offer to take Cookie to the vet if the adopter can't get out to do it herself. That way you could stay in contact and see how Cookie is doing.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I do have her phone number as we have spoken at length over the phone. She is a bit hard of hearing so that is why the communication in the past was not quite what it should be. I feel better since I spoke to her yesterday (the day after the adoption). Cookie is well, has settled in like she owns the place, has slept with granny and granny adores her. What more can I ask? Granny does have extensive family here in the area so I'm sure Cookie will be well cared for if the unthinkable happens, but I did reiterate that I would happily take her back and refund the adoption fee at any time. I asked for her address and ordered about $40 of toys for my Sugar Cookie. They will be there tomorrow!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so glad that you have the reassurance that Cookie is okay and well taken care of!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Marcia, I can see how that would really be worrisome especially since Polly was such a beautiful gem. I would ask for a phone number and email of the family member that is most in contact with this woman. That way if anything should happen you could make it clear you would take Polly back and they have your contact number. Also, when this woman does need help, and if she cares about Polly, the help will also take care of Polly. My mother actually had a part time caregiver that was 80 years old and she was spry and with it. My mom lived on the second floor too. It would be really important for you to have that extra phone number and contact information as well as giving them yours. When something does happen to an elderly person, these are the ones who know what is going on.


----------

